# Lilac?



## Kitty23

Me and Dh love the name Lilac for a girl, but everyone else isn't so keen. What are your honest opinions?

Other girl names I like are 
Pixie
Meadow 
Winter

Boy names 
Noah
Ruari 
Rowan
Travis

thanks :) xxx


----------



## JessiHD

Not wild about Lilac, only like Meadow out of the girls names to be honest. Think Noah and Rowan are both lovely. I think Rowan is nice for a girl too.


----------



## thompsonic

I like Lilac, you could always call her Lily as well.
I also like Meadow and Rowan (but only for a girl)

Love, love, love Noah.


----------



## Serene123

Winter was on my girls name list! I love it


----------



## MUMOF5

Maybe Lila instead? Love Meadow for a girl and Noah for a boy. Go with what you like, ultimately its your choice. :hugs: xx


----------



## Kirstin

They are all better than Pixie


----------



## suzanne108

Tabby said:


> Me and Dh love the name Lilac for a girl, but everyone else isn't so keen. What are your honest opinions?
> 
> Other girl names I like are
> Pixie
> Meadow
> Winter
> 
> Boy names
> Noah
> Ruari
> Rowan
> Travis
> 
> thanks :) xxx

I love Lilac...its very pretty :)

Pixie is cute for a little girl but I'm not sure how it would sound after the age of 5! Winter is OK but I really don't like Meadow. 

As for boys...I love Noah, and Travis is OK. I don't like the other two I'm afraid! 

Thats just my opinion though...if you like a name then you should go for it :)


----------



## JessiHD

I think Lilac would make a nice middle name, I just don't really like it for a first name. Lila is a pretty alternative though.


----------



## hivechild

I was going to suggest Lilah/Lila for an alternative. The c on the end just makes the name seem really harsh to me.

Meadow and Winter are pretty names too, and I like your boy's names, especially Ruari and Rowan. :)


----------



## sophie c

lilac is ok but like someone said after 5 i cant see it sounding as nice, like when shes adult i think lilac would sound qiute child like....when we were picking names we used to pretend alys would grow up to be a barrister so when we picked pretty names we used to think how it would sound if she had a job like that or a judge! lol wierd but it helped us!! hahah

ultimately its your choice though hun!

i love noah

xx


----------



## princess_bump

i have to say i'm not overly keen on Lilac, maybe a cute middle name though! i really like Winter and Meadow out of your list :)


----------



## JessiHD

princess_bump said:


> i have to say i'm not overly keen on Lilac, maybe a cute middle name though! i really like Winter and Meadow out of your list :)

Although maybe not Winter Lilac as that sounds a bit like a paint colour!


----------



## Amygdala

To be honest I'm not too keen on any of the girls' names as I don't think they work very well for a grown woman. Your boys's names are all lovely though, especially Noah!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I actually like Lilac. 

I really should learn not to come in this bloody forum tho :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

yep, i agree, perhaps winter lilac sounds a little too much like a paint colour :blush:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Winter Lilac does sound like a paint colour! How funny.

I like Winter on its own tho.


----------



## Ell87

JessiHD said:


> I think Lilac would make a nice middle name, I just don't really like it for a first name. Lila is a pretty alternative though.

Ditto :)


----------



## Sophie1205

I dont like Lilac sorry. JMO though! But I love love love Winter and Meadow!!!!
x


----------



## sparkswillfly

everyone needs to stop saying they like Meadow now! :rofl:


----------



## Kitty23

Lol thanks everyone :)

I really love the name Noah its between that and Rowan for a boy now I think :)

We thought about the whole is it a grown up enough name, but in 20 years time there might be lots of Pixies and Meadows running about! Dh does love Lilac and Lily for a nn, though I do love Meadow to!

And I love Winter but the baby will be born in May, though I might be able to get away with it lol! ahhh 8 more months of names :) xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Lilac is lovely :cloud9: my friends LO is called that!!


----------



## Tasha

I like all your choices except Pixie


----------



## Kitty23

oooh someone actually called Lilac! I've scoured the internet looking for acutal people called Lilac and only found a few! Thanks :) xxx


----------



## Sophie1205

sparkswillfly said:


> everyone needs to stop saying they like Meadow now! :rofl:

I actually do love it! But I see you copyrighted it hehehee x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Lilac - Love it!!!
Pixie - Not keen on
Meadow - Love it!!!
Winter- Not keen on

Boy names 
Noah- Love it
Ruari - Not keen on
Rowan- Not keen on
Travis- Not keen on

I LOVE Lilac and Meadow!!! only really like Noah out of the boys ones

:hug:


----------



## Ilove

I don't like any of your girls but love Rowan and Ruari so much!

If going for a lilac name I would have Lila-same meaning, more namey, still not that common. Lilac makes me think of paint pots. I'm silly like that:haha:


----------



## lisa35

I don't like the name lilac for a child, i'm not keen on any of the names you have picked but i do love the name Summer...sorry.


----------



## Love Bunny

Other girl names I like are
Pixie - Only something a Geldof can pull off I think!
Meadow - Pretty name but it would be hard matching it to a good surname so it sounded nice
Winter - Do not like at all to me feels a very cold unfeminine name :(

Boy names
Noah - Far too common reminds me of that prat from home & away :rofl: or was it neighbours!!
Ruari - Reminds me of Raoul <- Okay I guess!
Rowan - Much much much prefer as a girls name
Travis - I know 2 punks called Travis - Your on to something there ;)

=D xX


----------



## Love Bunny

OH I FORGOT ONE!!!!!!

Sorry but I'm not keen on Lilac :( It'd be like calling your baby yellow or green?? Haha maybe they will be popular in years to come ;P !

xX


----------



## suzanne108

Love Bunny said:


> OH I FORGOT ONE!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry but I'm not keen on Lilac :( It'd be like calling your baby yellow or green?? Haha maybe they will be popular in years to come ;P !
> 
> xX


The difference is that Lilac is a name....and as far as I know yellow and green aren't :winkwink: hehe x


----------



## Love Bunny

suzanne108 said:


> Love Bunny said:
> 
> 
> OH I FORGOT ONE!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry but I'm not keen on Lilac :( It'd be like calling your baby yellow or green?? Haha maybe they will be popular in years to come ;P !
> 
> xX
> 
> 
> The difference is that Lilac is a name....and as far as I know yellow and green aren't :winkwink: hehe xClick to expand...


Maybe so but it'll always be a colour in my books :flower: !

And you'd be suprised ;) ! x


----------



## Kitty23

Lol I suppose its like people calling their children Scarlett, Amber, Olive or Violet. All colour names but obviously they are more popular xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Tabby said:


> Lol I suppose its like people calling their children Scarlett, Amber, Olive or Violet. All colour names but obviously they are more popular xxx

Totally agree with you, Lilac isnt as wacky or "out there" at all compared to some names ive seen people coming out with lately!! 

The Lilac i know is about 2 years old, her mummy is on here but doesnt post very often.

And it actually comes from the lilac plant not the colour :)


----------

